# Reading Photos:Frank's "Trolley-New Orleans"



## cgw (Jun 15, 2020)

An interesting exercise:

A Portrait of America That Still Haunts, Decades Later


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2020)

Good piece, allows the writer to demonstrate his/her knowledge of modern photography.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 29, 2020)

It will not open for me because I do not have a New York Times subscription.  Hopefully it is open somewhere else.  Thanks for the info, I love photography history.


----------



## RichardProtium (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this. I also have no subscription but had no problem with the link. Worth the effort to see if you can get it working.


----------

